# You knew you had a poodle when (scary poodle intelligence) . . . .



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a green stuffed animal frog that I used to keep in my room and every time I would leave the house, I would come home to find the frog had been moved to the center of the living room floor. 

One time I left the house, only to realize I had forgotten something. So, I came immediately back in, and the frog had ALREADY moved! It had a nice slobber spot on it  I swear he thinks to himself "OOH I better move the frog and see if anybody notices!!"

So, I started to catch on to Henry's game, and occasionally will hide the stuffed animal before I leave. He always finds it 

Oh, and the best part - no matter HOW much I tease him with the toy, he won't pick it up or play with it if I am there!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

When Vegas saw his first balloon, he knew he wanted it. It was against the ceiling, and he started pulling on the string to reel it in to get it down close enough to 'kill' it.


----------



## Poodlicious (Mar 11, 2010)

Jasper is only 5 months old and spends most of his time in close contact with me. He hasn't had much opportunity to get into mischief, yet. 
I'll have to watch him. He does line up his toys but I'm not sure they're in any particular order. I'll have to experiment on him to find that out. 

Our previous Spoo, Inigo, was a latchkey dog before I knew about the benefits of crate training. He had all sorts of tricks.
-Our fridge had the freezer on the bottom. We had to put a child lock on it after he helped himself to the frozen chicken one day while we were working.
-He could open any latch or door in our house. We had to make sure the deadbolts were done when we were home or he'd go exploring.
-Our 6' cedar fence was designed with the gate latches on the outside. Unfortunately, the gates swung out. He would stand on his back legs, put his front feet on the gate and use his mouth to pull the string we had run through the post so we could open the gate from the inside. Then he would run amok around the neighborhood and come back into the yard before we got home. (the neighbors ratted him out and our next fence had only gates which swung in, we also stopped letting him be outside when we were gone because it wasn't safe)
-He loved to pick ripe blackberries on our summer walks. He would stop, pull his lips back from his teeth and pick off the berries without getting any stickers on his face. Quite a feat considering how prickly the wild blackberries in Wa are.
-He would use one paw to operate the foot pedal on the trash can so the lid lifted, use his teeth to pick up the liner by the handle, let the top back down, take his booty to a back room and destroy it. We had no idea the trash was everywhere unless we went into the messy room or needed to throw something away.

He was one scary smart, food driven dog.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

The thing that most jumps to my mind was that Riley learned "sit" after literally 1 try as a puppy! I showed him how to sit by putting his bottom on the floor (i know, i know) and said sit, praise. The second time i said sit and gave him a second or two to see what he would do. He thought about it and put his butt on the floor!! Every single time after that in that class (and pretty much since that moment) he sat when told without luring or anything! 

He learned how to "speak" in just a couple tries too. Picked up on ringing the bell to go outside within one day. Knows a bunch of commands and different languages. 

That toy arranging is too funny!! Scary!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

When Guido is thirsty he'll chew the top off the plastic water bottle on the floor to get a drink of water.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Two things: First, I have this flying saucer shaped toy that unscrews to smear p-nut butter and stuff treats into. It looks like this: toy Cosita would stand at the top of the stairs and drop it. As it bounced, the treats would come out, she'd run down the stairs and pick them up. Then she'd go back to the top and drop it again. Pretty smart huh?

Well, Liberty watched for a while, and when Cosita was done, Liberty picked it up, held onto the bottom half with her paw, and unscrewed the top with her other paw! Then she licked all of the peanut butter out. I've watched her do this several times. I need to get it on video.

She also figured out how to open the garbage can with her foot. Free buffet! Now I have another kind that opens with the foot, but closes by itself, so it's not so accessible. She hasn't figured that one out yet. Shhh! Nobody tell her how it works!

She'll also "round up" Cosita. If I take them to the park, and they're off lead, if I call them to me, and Cosita doesn't come, she'll go herd her to where I am. 

I think the coolest/weirdest thing is how sometimes she responds to what I'm thinking, when I haven't even said anything, or moved. Like when I was on the phone with a friend, and found out bad news, Liberty crossed the room and put her head on my knee, looking up at me, or when I'm thinking about taking her hiking, and haven't even moved, she starts getting all excited and starts dancing by the door. Go figure.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Whenever I was going on a trip and had my suitcase open on the bed, Cherie, my mini poodle, got right up on top of my clothes and camped out there until we left. She didn't want to be left behind and guess she figured if she was there, we wouldn't leave without her!!!


----------



## newspoomom (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow! Amazing stories. I love each one of them. 

For us, we are so impressed by how quickly our new Spoo picks up training. At 8 weeks he was doing "sit", "down", "come", and "kisses" without any hesitation. Now, he's 10 weeks old and he has "leave it" mastered- even if I drop a treat on the floor while I am standing, and he walks very well with a loose leash. Plus, he really enjoys training. When he gets riled up and in his "puppy monster" mood, I can always calm him by focusing him on training. (it's like he wants to be challenged and working)

So, I know my story isn't near as impressive as yours are, but for a young puppy, he never stops amazing us. :first:


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

One of Dima's brother is so intelligent that you sometimes think he is not a dog.

He can not be free in the house during the day because he opens all the kitchen cabinets and the fridge and just about anything he can open.
So he is in a cage during the day, but that is not enough the cage has to be locked with a padlock.
One day the owner came home and the dog had taken the key from the lock and was laying on it.

This dog also lives with his brother and they help one another over the fence.
First one jumps with his front feet on the fence to lower it, then the other dog jumps over. Then he puts the fence down and voila both are free


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

bella's had one oops. That was when mom was watching her. After one night she sleeps on the bed and doesn't get up until i tell her it's time to... i can get up get ready she just snoozes watching me then out we go to pee... 

she gives kisses on command now too


----------

